# A crazy Ute fan



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW, Nor-tah this might be your Avatar for a month :lol: :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


CS, I didn't think you could stand up? You've been pulling our leg all along havn't you?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, I didn't think you could stand up? You've been pulling our leg all along havn't you?


hahaha I think you finally got out of your house, and quit feeling sorry for yourself and finally became a Ute fan.

BTW, I can stand up. I can walk 1/2 mile on a thread mill so far. When people are faced with trials then they have two choices 1. Overcome the trial 2. Become angry, bitter, and miserable.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BYU butt being wipped with a ute fan. That's pretty good.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU butt being wipped with a ute fan. That's pretty good.


I guess that would depend on how you look at it. I guess only you would know what a BYU butt looks like and I don't want to know how.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang that is a crazy man!!!! To bad they dont allow pics like that for avatars! 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That's Orvis1!


SHHH....


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Another classic!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > BYU butt being wipped with a ute fan. That's pretty good.
> 
> 
> I guess that would depend on how you look at it. I guess only you would know what a BYU butt looks like and I don't want to know how.


HERE'S YOUR SIGN...if you looked at the picture you would know it's a BYU butt because the Ute fan that's being wiped with it has it clearly marked as a BYU butt. Reading is good. Ute fans should learn how!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> HERE'S YOUR SIGN...if you looked at the picture you would know it's a BYU butt because the Ute fan that's being wiped with it has it clearly marked as a BYU butt. Reading is good. Ute fans should learn how!


Did it ever occur to you that maybe he sat on a poor little BYU fan and only the BYU war paint remains and ever time he farts then the poor little BYU gets to sniff some gas????

Here is your sign!!!

There could be a few more possibilities.


----------

